# Samsung Galaxy S I9000 vs. Iphone 3gs



## MICHI123 (7. Juli 2011)

Hallo,
schwanke im Moment zwischen einem dieser beiden Handys, gebraucht gibt es beide für ca 200€ wenn man ein Schnäppchen abwartet...
Nun weiß ich dass man mit dem Iphone auf jeden Fall ein grundsolides Handy kriegt was ich bereits ausführlich testen konnte. Da stimmt einfach die Leistung und vorallem die Bedienung. Aber das Samsung war im Chip Test besser und ist auch neu wesentlich günstiger. Habe im Geschäft das S2 ausprobieren können und das fand ich echt wahnsinnig geil, das S gab es leider nicht mehr. Aber ich habe schonmal ein vermeintlich super handy gekauft was top bewertungen und Testergebnisse hatte, und was ist, es ist der letzte Schrott... daher tendier ich eher zum Iphone weil man da weiß was man hat, auch wenn ich Datenkrake-Mainstream-Apple eigentlich hasse aber was solls.
Kann jemand was zum S I9000 sagen? Funktionieren auf dem Handy alle apps die es auch für das S2 gibt? Wie ist die Bedienung und wie schnell der Browser?
Gruß,
Michi


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

Ich hab das Galaxy und bin hellauf begeistert.

Es funktionieren logischerweise keine I-Phone Apps auf dem Handy  Allerdings gibt es mMn so gut wie alles auch im Android Store was man benötigt.

"Whatsapp" (App um kostenlos zu "SMSen") erschien mMn ursprünglich für das IPhone, ist aber auch für das Galaxy erhätlich (als Beispiel).

Zur Surf Geschwindigkeit kann ich Dir aufgrund von mangelnder Erfahrung an konkurenzprodukten leider wen ig sagen, allerdings finde ich sie durchaus in Ordnung wenn man halt die "High Speed" Verbundung benutzt (WCDMA).

Hab als Beispiel gestern für ne Lady Abends an der Bushaltestelle erst mal mit google eine Location in Hamburg gesucht, ihr das dann mit google Maps gezeigt und zum Schluss mit nem "Hamburger Verkehrsverbund"-App ihr gezeigt wie sie dort hinkommt, Hat super geklappt 

Der einzige Nachteil, wie bei allen Smartphones, ist die Akkulaufzeit. Laut Chip ist sie schon relativ gut im Vergleich zu anderen, allerdings ist der Akku sehr schnell leer wenn Du alles (WLAN, GPS, BT) an hast. Im normalen Betrieb lade ich den akku so alle 2 Tage auf.

Ich habe mir jetzt diesen hier gekauft: HOCHLEISTUNGS AKKU 3000mAh für SAMSUNG Galaxy S i9000 mit der doppelten Leistung. Dadurch ist mein Handy allerdings mehr als doppelt so dick, was mich aber nicht stört da ich es gewohnt bin etwas großes in der Hand zu halten  Da ich ihn erst 2 Tage habe kann ich noch nicht viel zu ihm sagen, die Akkuleistung hat sich aber auf jeden Fall erhöht.

Schön finde ich auch die Möglicheiten es zu flashen und die Android Version Deiner Wahl raufzuspielen. Ich habe meins versehentlich in Österreich gekauft mit einem A1 Austria Branding. Ich habe relativ problemlos (mit 2 Apps) geschafft den Sim Lock zu entfernen und ein neues original Android 2.3 Gingerbread raufzuspielen, Monate bevor es über Samsung erhältlich war.

Ja, noch ein Nachteil: die Samsung Software (Kies) kriege ich nicht zum laufen, brauche sie aber auch nicht. Ich habe ein anderes Tool mit dem ich meine Daten mit Outlook abgleichen kann. (Habs zu Hause, komm nicht auf den Namen).

Ein weiterer großer Vorteil ist google  Ich nutze seit dem ich das Handy habe den google Kalender und es ist echt super wie der google Kalender mit dem Kalender auf dem Handy synchronisiert wird.

Google Mail unterstüzt Push (echtzeit Mail-Abgleich) und meine freenet.de Mails bekomme ich als Kopie auf das Galaxy.

Ich kann Dir das Galaxy wärmstens ans Herz legen.

edit: es gab vor kurzem nen Artikel bei Chip bei dem das S1 mit dem S2 verglichen wurde (find ich gerade nicht). Seine stärken spielt das S2 bei Multimedia aus. Ansonsten sind die Unterscheide nicht sooo groß. (Das S2 ist wegen den Dualcore natürlich flotter, wobei das S1 auch echt schnell ist (wenn man aufpasst das man nicht zu viele Apps im Ram hat, so 30-60 MB sollte man mindestens frei lassen damit schnelles arbeiten garantiert ist).

edit 2: Es soll bald das S1 Galaxy plus rauskommen, google da mal nach.


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2011)

Allerdings ist Google Mail + Cal kein Android Feature, selbstverständlich bietet auch das iOS eine native Google Mail / Cal Anbindung, und obendrein eine perfekt funktionierende Exchange Anbindung. Letzte hat mir massiv beim HTC Desire, welches ich für vier Wochen zum Testen hatte, gefehlt.

Ansonsten muss man sich bewusst sein was man will, ich hab ein iPhone 4 und will es nicht missen, hat allerdings auch Nachteile. Akku kannst du mal nicht ebenso wechseln, d.h. ohne Lademöglichkeit bist du relativ aufgeschmissen.

Auf der anderen Seite hast du viel Software & mit einem Jailbreak auch ein offenes Betriebssystem.

Ich habs für mich aufgrund der Apps ( Apple! ), Optik ( iPhone 4 > all ) und Handling ( Apple > all ) ausgewählt, ist aber wohl nur eine gewöhnungssache. Ich hatte vorher ein iPod Touch und hab ihn als PDA benutzt.


----------



## MICHI123 (7. Juli 2011)

hmmm
interessant ist beim iphone auch, dass der unterschied zwischen einem gebrauchten mit restgarantie und dem neupreis viel höher ausfällt als beim Galaxy. 
Iphone neu: 555€ 
gebraucht mit restgarantie bei ebay klenianzeigen: etwa 250€
Galaxy neu: 325€
gebraucht mit restgarantie bei ebay kleinanzeigen: etwa 200€ 

da hab ich beim Iphone irgendwie mehr das Gefühl ein Schnäppchen zu landen. Wobei Iphones prinzipiell zu teuer sind neu, da man viel geld für den Namen drauflegt...

was genau bringt eigentlich der Jailbreak beim Apfel? edit: *google* okay man kann mehr apps verwenden. Aber was wäre zB ein App welches man ohne Jailbreak nicht hätte aber was ganz nützlich ist? 
Aber ich kenn mich, ich will alles aus meinem handy rausholen und würde es eh jailbreaken...


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich habs für mich aufgrund der Apps ( Apple! ), Optik ( iPhone 4 > all ) und Handling ( Apple > all ) ausgewählt, ist aber wohl nur eine gewöhnungssache. Ich hatte vorher ein iPod Touch und hab ihn als PDA benutzt.



Sprach der IPhone Fanboy 

Apps gibt es mittlerweile für Android ähnlich viele wie bei Apple (und der Android Markt wächst schnell). Android App Store vs iPhone App Store - Development, Fees, Size and Application Discovery

Optik, no comment, ist mMn absolute Geschmakssache. Mir ist funktionalität schon immer wichtiger gewesen als Optik, bin da also der falsche Ansprechpartner 

Handling... Ich sehe direkt auf meinen Homescreene das aktuelle Wetter mit vorhersage, die neuesten Wirtschaftsnachrichten, den Stand meiner Lieblingsaktien, habe 4 Ordner mit wichitgen Apps, kann aus jeder App ins Menu um eien andere Anwendung zu starten, habe einen Panel für einen Kalender reserviert, habe auf meinem Hauptpanel u.a. eine Vorschau der nächsten Termine, sehe meine aktuelleste SMS und den nächsten Geburtstag meiner Kontake, und alles ist in nem coolen 3D Homescreen (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spb.shell3d&feature=search_result). Ich habe quasi alle wichtigen Informationen die ich benötige direkt auf den Homescreens OHNE eine App öffnen zu müssen.

Also ich weiss nicht, aber mir reicht das an Funktionalität und Handling 

Im Endeffekt ist die große Frage Android/IPhone eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Da ich schon immer eher ein Tüftler war geniesse ich die Freiheiten die ich mit meinem Galaxy habe, wobei meine Stiefmutter mit dem IPhone ihr Traumhandy gefunden hat, da man dort weniger "kaputtmachen" kann


----------



## Fraggerick (7. Juli 2011)

guck dir mal das da an: HTC HD7 | Geizhals.at Deutschland

also ,jetz nicht nur mal angucken, sondern spiel mal mit rum.

ich hab mal die bewertung geschrieben: (is vom 17.5)



> Ich hab mir vor 2 Wochen meinen Traum erfüllt und mir das "Handy" gekauft... bei mm für 280 Flocken.... Damals der günstigste am Markt...
> 
> Ich bin total zufrieden  Das "Handy" ist genau das, was ich wollte. Und noch mehr
> 
> ...



kurzer nachtrag: also, flash vermiss ich nicht wirklich, beim surfen sehr selten das mal ne seite nicht geht. im herbst kommt das mangoupdate mit internetexplorer 9, dann brauchts auch kein flash mehr.

der dateiexplorer (bzw der fehlende) ist ein bisschen schade, grad wenn man mal ne email mit mehreren pdfs hat und die ablegen will.

beim surfen ist das ding flotter als mein netbook. UND es gibt inzwischen echt viele gute games! angry birds, sonic, plants vs zombies, geo-defence, son acardflugspiel mit g-sensor unterstützung...

das multitasking ist geil -> YouTube - ‪Why WP7 doesn't need multitasking‬‏
ich liebe meine kacheln, die mir sagen was sache ist, ohne das ich sie antippen muss!


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> Sprach der IPhone Fanboy


Kann man so sagen.
Hättest du Apple Fanboi geschrieben, hätte ich dir eine Forenpause gegönnt!  



> Apps gibt es mittlerweile für Android ähnlich viele wie bei Apple (und der Android Markt wächst schnell). Android App Store vs iPhone App Store - Development, Fees, Size and Application Discovery


Ich meinte mit Apps nicht die Anzahl der Apps, sondern vielmehr die für mich passenden Apps. Allein, das es auf dem iPhone seit Jahren vollwertige Offline (!) Navigationsapp gibt, war für mich ausschlaggebend.

iPod Touch mit GPS Halterung von TomTom ... seit 2008 im Einsatz gewesen, wurde jetzt durch das iPhone abgelöst. Jetzt soll wohl eine Androidversion von TomTom erscheinen. 



> Optik, no comment, ist mMn absolute Geschmakssache. Mir ist funktionalität schon immer wichtiger gewesen als Optik, bin da also der falsche Ansprechpartner


Darum steht in meinem Text auch "ich" ... allerdings hört man von vielen, ich bin der einzige im Freundeskreis mit einem iPhone 4, dass es mit das schönste Handy ist.



> Handling... Ich sehe direkt auf meinen Homescreene das aktuelle Wetter mit vorhersage, die neuesten Wirtschaftsnachrichten, den Stand meiner Lieblingsaktien, habe 4 Ordner mit wichitgen Apps, kann aus jeder App ins Menu um eien andere Anwendung zu starten, habe einen Panel für einen Kalender reserviert, habe auf meinem Hauptpanel u.a. eine Vorschau der nächsten Termine, sehe meine aktuelleste SMS und den nächsten Geburtstag meiner Kontake, und alles ist in nem coolen 3D Homescreen (https://market.android.com/details?id=com.spb.shell3d&feature=search_result). Ich habe quasi alle wichtigen Informationen die ich benötige direkt auf den Homescreens OHNE eine App öffnen zu müssen.


Hach ja ... SPB Shell. 
Das kenn ich noch von meinem oben erwähnten FSC PDA mit Windows Mobile 6.5. 
Ich find iOS mit zusätzlicher Jailbreak App, Bild unten, mehr als ansprechend und stilistisch minimal:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





> Im Endeffekt ist die große Frage Android/IPhone eine Frage des persönlichen Geschmacks. Da ich schon immer eher ein Tüftler war geniesse ich die Freiheiten die ich mit meinem Galaxy habe, wobei meine Stiefmutter mit dem IPhone ihr Traumhandy gefunden hat, da man dort weniger "kaputtmachen" kann


Sind wir ehrlich: ist das Android gerootet, ist das iPhone gerootet, nehmen sich beide Plattformen nichts mehr. 
Ich muss immer lachen wenn mir jemand erzählt wie toll doch Android in Hinblick auf Open Source ist, ich aber div. Entwickler für beide Plattformen im Twitter-Feed habe und die sich am laufenden Band beschweren, das Apple deutlich mehr Informationen zur Programmierung liefert als Google.


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Kann man so sagen.
> Hättest du Apple Fanboi geschrieben, hätte ich dir eine Forenpause gegönnt!



Da hab ich ja noch mal Glück gehabt 



> Ich meinte mit Apps nicht die Anzahl der Apps, sondern vielmehr die für mich passenden Apps. Allein, das es auf dem iPhone seit Jahren vollwertige Offline (!) Navigationsapp gibt, war für mich ausschlaggebend.
> 
> iPod Touch mit GPS Halterung von TomTom ... seit 2008 im Einsatz gewesen, wurde jetzt durch das iPhone abgelöst. Jetzt soll wohl eine Androidversion von TomTom erscheinen.



https://market.android.com/details?id=com.osa.android.navdroyd&feature=search_result

sogar kostenlos  (Ja, TomTom ist wohl etwas besser, aber das reicht auch^)




> Hach ja ... SPB Shell.
> Das kenn ich noch von meinem oben erwähnten FSC PDA mit Windows Mobile 6.5.
> Ich find iOS mit zusätzlicher Jailbreak App, Bild unten, mehr als ansprechend und stilistisch minimal:
> 
> ...


 
Also ehrlich, daß man so etwas (Dein Screenshot) mit dem IPhone machen kann wußte ich nicht, gefällt mir echt, wenn es gerootet ist nehmen sich beide Plattformen nichts mehr. Nur da ist dann der Garantieverlust. Android Handys muss man nicht rooten um so etwas zu können. Ich habe meins zwar gerootet da ich so zB auch die CPU Geschwindigkeit ändern kann, aber 90% aller Apps funzen auch ohne Root.

Ich hatte das SPB Shell auch auf meinem Windows Mobile 6.5. Der SPB Shell 3D ist um Welten besser (leider auch größer as alle anderen Homescreens  )

Ich würde niemanden abraten sich ein IPhone zu kaufen. Ich würde mich aber weigern zu sagen daß das IPhone besser ist als mein Galaxy. Welches Gerät für einen selber besser ist entscheidet letztendlich der eigene Geschmack. (Für mich persönlich fällt das IPhone schon unten durch wegen dem Hype  )

edit: wer ist Micha Schiebel? 

Der Galaxy S1 Fanboi


----------



## Rabowke (7. Juli 2011)

Vordack schrieb:


> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.osa.android.navdroyd&feature=search_result
> 
> sogar kostenlos  (Ja, TomTom ist wohl etwas besser, aber das reicht auch^)


In Deutschland vllt., siehe Skobbler fürs iPhone für 1,60 EUR. Nur ich rede vom Ausland, wo es manchmal schwer bzw. gar unmöglich ist als nicht Staatsbürger eine Karte zu organisieren und Micro-SIM eben nicht verbreitet ist.

Außerdem kenn ich NavDroyd sehr gut. Auch deren andere Software, Staumelder, ist ganz okay ... nur im Praxistest hat NavDroyd vollkommen versagt. Bin mit einem Kumpel nach München gefahren, er hatte sein SE Xperia Mini Pro dabei und wollte mir zeigen, wie toll das ist. Irgendwann meinte er nur so: hol dein iPhone raus und start TomTom. Genauso letztens in HH mit Navigation über Google Earth. Galaxy hat total versagt, das Mini Pro war mehr schlecht als recht & TomTom war wieder 1a.



> Also ehrlich, daß man so etwas (Dein Screenshot) mit dem IPhone machen kann wußte ich nicht, gefällt mir echt, wenn es gerootet ist nehmen sich beide Plattformen nichts mehr. Nur da ist dann der Garantieverlust. Android Handys muss man nicht rooten um so etwas zu können. Ich habe meins zwar gerootet da ich so zB auch die CPU Geschwindigkeit ändern kann, aber 90% aller Apps funzen auch ohne Root.


Dem will ich nicht Widersprechen, bis auf den Garantieverlust. Jedenfalls ist in Amerika ein 'jailbreak' legal und führt definitiv nicht mehr zum Garantieverlust.

Android ohne Root > iPhone ohne jailbreak

Da muss man nicht viel diskutieren ...



> Ich würde niemanden abraten sich ein IPhone zu kaufen. Ich würde mich aber weigern zu sagen daß das IPhone besser ist als mein Galaxy. Welches Gerät für einen selber besser ist entscheidet letztendlich der eigene Geschmack. (Für mich persönlich fällt das IPhone schon unten durch wegen dem Hype  )


Hype ist mir egal, ich benutz was mir gefällt ... meine Eltern haben sich jetzt ein iPad2 gekauft und finden es grandios. Meine Freundin hatte das Ding letztens in den Fingern und meinte, wenn ihr Dell Laptop kaputt geht, möchte sie auch ein iPad2 ( = Tablet ).



> edit: wer ist Micha Schiebel?


Keine Ahnung ... ist nicht mein Homescreen. Die Erde ist ja sowas von iOS v3.x ...


----------



## Vordack (7. Juli 2011)

Navigon gibt es schon für Android für ca. 70 Tacken. https://market.android.com/details?id=com.navigon.navigator_checkout_eu40&feature=search_result 

KA wie gut es ist.

Ich habe bis jetzt meine Navigationssoftware (hab 3 Navis drauf, 2 online und 1 offline) nur beim Radfahren verwendet und, wenn es einmal läuft dann keine Probs gehabt. Wenn man 1000e km fährt merkt man natürlich erst richtig was sie kann.


----------



## Gareas (8. Juli 2011)

@Topic, ich bin von einem Galaxy S zum Iphone 4 gewechselt. Von der Hardware her ist das Galaxy echt Top, Android an sich ist auch keine schlechte Sache, würde das keinem madig reden wollen, aber für mich persönlich war es einfach zu viel gefummel. Ein Handy ist für mich ein Nutzgegenstand der einfach funktionieren soll, und da hat das Iphone eindeutige Vorteile. Ich sage das, weil ich das SGS kurz nach release gekauft habe und erst seit Frühjahr diesen Jahres lief es ohne root und speedhack mit akzeptabler geschwindigkeit. Die großen Personalisierungsmöglichkeiten habe ich eh nie genutzt, außer mal den Hintergrund zu ändern. Was ich damit sagen will, im Prinzip musst du selber wissen was für dich das richtige ist. Fummelst du gerne rum und probierst alles mögliche gerne aus, nimm auf jedenfall das Galaxy, damit hast du einfach mehr möglichkeiten und inzwischen läuft es auch recht flüssig. Wenn du ein einfach funktionierendes OS willst und mit den einschränkungen leben kannst, nimm das Iphone. Dann würde ich dir aber eher zum IP4 raten, da die hardware des SGS dem 3GS schon überlegen ist, grade auch vom Display her. 
EDIT: Das SGS hat übrigens arge Probleme mit dem GPS, bei dem einen mehr, bei dem anderen weniger. Bei mir funktionierte es nicht wirklich gut, oft war meine position mal locker 50m neben der straße....

@Frage in eigener Sache: Welche Navi app würdet ihr als Fußgängernavigation empfehlen? Fürs Auto habe ich nen separates navi, aber eines für die Hosentasche aufm IP4 wäre super. Navigon und TomTom sind im appstore ja doch recht teuer.


----------



## Fraggerick (8. Juli 2011)

googelmaps. das reicht für zu fuß


----------



## MICHI123 (14. August 2011)

Im Moment tendiere ich ja eher zum Galaxy S, da es in den Tests sogar das Iphone 4 schlägt... außerdem mag ich apple eigentlich nicht, auch wenn das Iphone schon das geilste Design hat...


----------



## quaaaaaak (14. August 2011)

hm ich misch mich auch mal ein, hab hier ein schönes SGS2 liegen und einen ipod touch 2, und ich muss sagen ohne jailbreak ist der apfel zu nichts zu gebrauchen, ich würde dir auf jedenfall nochmal raten das SGS auszuprobieren und das iP auch, und am besten noch ein paar andere handys z.b. mit WP7. dann hast du einen guten vergleich und ich finde das SGS sehr gut, bis auf die rückseite die fühlt sich für mich total unangenehm an, da is das SGS2 leider auch ned viel besser aber das HTC zeug wollt ich auch ned da geringe akkulaufzeit, nicht ganz so schnell wie SGS2 aber vll taugt dir das ja besser, ich würd einfach mal in den blödmakrt reinmarschieren und alle Smartphones die in deinem preisbereich liegen ausprobieren, mal ganz davon abgesehen das ich grbaucht sowieso keins kaufen würde, va. kein Samsung, da es etwas gibt was sich Samsung Dive nennt, damit kann der alte besitzer ganz locker dein handysperren oder wipen usw.


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

Habe mich nun für ein gebrauchtes Galaxy S I9000 gekauft und bin total begeistert. Definitiv die richtige Wahl auch im Vergleich zum Iphone 3gs von meiner Freundin. Einfach geil dieser Funktionsumfang, diese Bedienung usw.
Wer mehr wissen will, hier meine Review:

Positiv: 
+ Geschwindigkeit, einfach unfassbar wie schnell das Ding reagiert und wie glatt alles läuft. Auch Apps laden sehr schnell. 
+ Surfgeschwindigkeit. In wenigen Sekunden ist über mein Wlan jede  Homepage aufgebaut. HSDPA habe ich noch nicht getestet. Inklusive Flash.   edit: jetzt habe ich auch das Mobile Internet getestet und muss sagen, dass es ausgeprochen schnell ist. So macht surfen richtig spaß, seiten sind immer richtig schnell aufgebaut und werden fehlerlos angezeigt. Sogar Werbung scheint geblockt zu werden. 
+ Bedienung: einfach perfekt, die 2 Touch Buttons neben dem  Homebutton machen die Bedienung einfach noch viel praktischer als beim  Iphone. So kann man jederzeit ein Kontextsensitives Menu aufrufen, oder  zur letzten Seite zurück, oder mit dem Hauptbutton direkt zur Startseite  zurück. Auch gibt es einen super integrierten Taskmanager, über den man  mit einem Klick alle Apps beenden kann. Außerdem gibt es einen  Dateiexplorer an Bord.  
+ Homescreens: neben dem Apps Menu was aussieht wie beim Iphoen gibt  es die sehr schön einrichtbaren Homescreens mit persönlichen widgets,  einfach einzurichten, absolut praktisch und individuell. 
+ Apps: der Marketplace ist sehr umfangreich und bietet alles was  das Herz begehrt. Im Internet findet man direkt listen mit den "besten  kostenlosen Android apps". Etwa 60% aller Apps sind kostenlos, habe über  20 Apps schon installiert (alle kostenlos), alles ratzfatz, ohne das  Handy zu verlangsamen. Super Apps dabei! Keine Zensur wie bei Apple.  
+ Display: das Display macht einfach eine super Figur. Die  Helligkeit ist klasse, die Farbwiedergabe super und auch aus schrägen  Winkeln bei direktem Sonneinfall sieht man noch alles. Perfekt. Noch  dazu ist die Größe unschlagbar. 
+ Kamera: Es gibt leider keinen Blitz, das ist ein großes Manko.  Aber die Kamera fährt mit vielen Funktionen auf, wie Panorama Bild,  schnelles Serienbild usw. Außerdem sind die Bilder bei gutem Licht _für  ein Handy und für Schnappsschüsse_ sehr gut. Mit einer richtigen Digicam  hält sie natürlich nicht mit, aber das ist ja bauart- und größenbedingt  nicht möglich. 
+ 3,5mm Klinkenanschluss, man kann also einfach jede Soundanlage/Kopfhörer anschließen 
+ Design: das Gerät sieht sehr gut aus 
+ kratzfestes Glas 
+ sehr leicht und liegt trotz der glatten/schmierigen Rückseite gut in der Hand dank der Verdickung am unteren Ende. 
+ Akku ist austauschbar, wenn der mit den Jahren schlapp macht, kauft man einfach für kleines Geld einen neuen.  
+ Speicher mit Micro SD Karte erweiterbar auf ich glaube bis zu 32gb + die 8gb intern 
+ Computerverbindung: Das Handy lässt sich nach Installieren der  Treiber einfach wie ein USB Stick behandeln. Musik kann man per Windows  Media Player auf das Gerät synchronisieren und auch Wiedergabelisten  einfach mit einem Schlag kopieren.  
+ Preis Leistungsverhältnis ist ungeschlagen 

Neutral 
# Der Integrierte Mp3 Player ist okay, könnte aber noch etwas besser  sein, ich empfehle die Winamp App, damit ist der MP3 Player mindestens  auf Iphone Level.  
# Akkulaufzeit: Immer ein leidiges Thema bei Smartphones, ich habe  überlegt die Akkulaufzeit zu den Negativen Punkten aufzuzählen, aber  mein Gerät ist schon 7 Monate alt, und so ein Display verbraucht nunmal  Strom. Laut meiner Akku App reicht die Batterie bei voller Ladung  für  über 600 Stunden Idle Zeit, über 7h Gesprächszeit und über 4 Stunden  Video oder Surfen. Könnte besser sein meiner Meinung nach, sieht bei der  Konkurrenz aber ähnlich aus. 
# Die mitgelieferten In-Ear Kopfhörer rutschen aus meinen Ohren. Ton ist aber ganz gut, aber passen halt bei mir nicht. 
# Tonqualität und Lautstärke des integrierten Lautsprechers ist  nicht so gut wie beim Iphone. Aber wer benutzt sein Handy schon  unterwegs als Musik box... 

Negativ 
- Gehäuse wirkt sehr labil. Die rückseitige Abdeckung ist aus  billigem Plastik und macht keinen guten Eindruck. Diese lässt sich zumal  nur mit Gewalt öffnen, es gibt keinen genialen Mechanismus. Sie sieht  so aus als würde sie beim Sturz sofort abfallen. 
- Gerät übersteht laut Crashtest auf Youtube keinen Sturz aus  Ohrhöhe, das Display war tot. Auch habe ich von einem T-Com Mitarbeiter  ein Gerät gesehen, bei dem beim Sturz die Scheibe gesplittert war. Das  ist schade, früher hielten Geräte einen Sturz aus dem 2. Stock aus. Okay  nun sind die Displays größer, ein wenig mehr Robustheit wäre jedoch  schön, so dass man sein Gerät ohne Angst nutzen kann. Nicht dass ich vor  hätte mein Gerät fallen zu lassen, aber trotzdem. ***Update*** Laut  einer Forendiskussion mit vielen Beiträgen von Nutzern deren Handy  bereits runtergefallen ist, ist das Handy doch gegen normale Stürze  geschützt. Also garnicht mal so schlimm das ganze.  


Hinweis: das Gerät geht automatisch ins Internet wenn möglich, also  aufpassen wenn man noch keine Flatrate hat. Eine Flatrate ist meiner  Meinung nach für so ein Gerät aber ohnehin unentbehrlich um den ganzen  Funktionsumfang zu nutzen.  

Vergleich Iphone vs Galaxy:  
Ich habe vor dem Kauf überlegt ein Iphone zu kaufen, habe mich  jedoch auch aufgrund des Preises für das Samsung entschieden und kann  sagen dass ich den Kauf keinesfalls bereue. 
Meiner Meinung nach sind die wichtigsten Vorteile gegenüber dem Iphone, welches ich auch ausführlich getestet habe: 
Preis, bessere Bedienung dank 2 Buttons mehr, Flash, Akku  austauschbar, Marketplace wird nicht zensiert, mehr kostenlose Apps,  Internet noch schneller, kein Itunes-schrott-zwang, Syncronisierung u.a.  über Windows Media Player möglich, Display wesentlich größer und  besser, Dateien wie auf USB Stick kopierbar, praktischerer Taskmanager,  SD-Kartenslot.  
Das Iphone ist meiner Meinung nach lediglich besser in Sachen:  
Mitgelieferte Kopfhörer, Gehäuse, Robustheit.  

Insgesamt kann ich sagen dass ich dem Samsung etwa 9/10 Punkte geben  würde. Ein Punkt fehlt zur Bestnote wegen der Robustheit, und dem  fehlendem Blitz. Aktuell gefällt mir nur das S2 noch ein bisschen  besser, aber das hat ein weniger gutes Preis/Leistungsverhältnis.  

Wer ein spitzen Smartphone mit Top Preis Leistungsverhältnis sucht,  ohne irgendwelche nennenswerten Mängel oder Problemen, kann ohne zu  Zögern hier zugreifen.


----------



## quaaaaaak (4. September 2011)

fast schon ein review, hübsch gemacht


----------



## MICHI123 (4. September 2011)

danke 
hier mal ein Bild was ich in relativ dunkler Umgebung geschossen habe, die Qualität ist wie man sieht trotzdem gut:
http://www7.pic-upload.de/04.09.11/l1zzwpz722a.jpg


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. September 2011)

Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht @MICHI123. Ich war auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone und als gestern bei Media Markt das Galaxy S Plus im Angebot war, habe ich gleich zugeschlagen.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Danke für den Erfahrungsbericht @MICHI123. Ich war auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem neuen Smartphone und als gestern bei Media Markt das Galaxy S Plus im Angebot war, habe ich gleich zugeschlagen.


 Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte. Und, bist du zufrieden? meiner Meinung nach eine bomben Wahl, das angebot hat mich echt neidisch gemacht und ich ärger mich nicht etwas gewartet zu haben.
Media Markt. Ich bin doch nicht bl hier das angebot, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, so extrem viel handy kriegt man nicht fürs Geld. Absolutes Schnäppchen.
Und das Handy hat 1,4ghz statt 1 ghz und nen etwas stärkeren Akku. Also nochmal etwas besser als das S I9000 was ja schon nahezu perfekt ist


----------



## Bonkic (13. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte. Und, bist du zufrieden? meiner Meinung nach eine bomben Wahl, das angebot hat mich echt neidisch gemacht und ich ärger mich nicht etwas gewartet zu haben.
> Media Markt. Ich bin doch nicht bl hier das angebot, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen, so extrem viel handy kriegt man nicht fürs Geld. Absolutes Schnäppchen.
> Und das Handy hat 1,4ghz statt 1 ghz und nen etwas stärkeren Akku. Also nochmal etwas besser als das S I9000 was ja schon nahezu perfekt ist



das ist wirklich ein top-preis.
kann man nicht anders sagen.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2011)

_Nichts ist perfekter als ein iPhone 4!_

 

Schöner Erfahrungsbericht, und das Galaxy S+ sieht wirklich interessant aus. Schade das meine Freundin kein Interesse an einem Smartphone hat. Wir haben ihr jetzt ein T700 von SE gekauft, findet sie total knuffig und das Ding kostet immer noch ein Schweinegeld und ist kaum / schwer zu bekommen.

Das Galaxy S+ könnte echt ein Wildfire S 'Killer' sein bzw. werden und ich hätte ihr gerne das S+ 'aufgedrückt', dann hätten wir wenigstens ein Android im Haushalt.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

schade aber auch, da verpasst deine freundin wirklich was. Für Zugfahrten oder Arzt-Wartezimmer zum Beispiel kann ich mir nichts besseres denken  die zeit vergeht damit wie im fluge


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2011)

Sie mag keine großen Telefone, außerdem hat sie meinen alten ipod touch. Außerdem hatte sie mal das Xperia Mini Pro zum Testen, das Ding hat sie keine 5min angeschaut.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

hm.
also ich werd nie wieder zu nem handy mit ner 10er Tastatur wechseln. Das tippen auf dem Touchscreen geht auch einfach so unfassbar schnell. Ich tippe mit dem Touchscreen wesentlich schneller als mein Vater mit der Tastatur am Computer  
Sehr gut gelöst ist beim Samsung nämlich auch die Reaktion des Handys beim Tippen: wenn man eine Taste getippt hat, vibriert das handy ganz schwach und ganz kurz, so dass man gerade gut merkt dass man die taste erwischt hat. Wenn man das Handy schräg hält und die große Tastatur benutzt, sind so echt unglaubliche Geschwindigkeiten möglich.


----------



## Rabowke (13. September 2011)

Das hatte auch mein Desire damals, aber ehrlich gesagt brauch ich das nicht. Meine Cherrytastatur hier vibriert auch nicht wenn ich in die Tasten haue. 

Ich schreib auf meinem iPhone auch sehr viel schneller als mit meinem alten T700, aber es ist halt gewöhnungsbedürftig.

Außerdem reicht es mMn wenn einer ein Smartphone hat, warum müssen beide mit so einem "Klopper" rumrennen?


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

Ja klar vibriert meine Tastatur hier auch nicht (logitech media keyboard übrigens, sehr empfehlenswert auch zu dem Preis...) aber bei der Tastatur am handy gibt die taste ja nicht nach und klickt nicht. Daher find ich dieses leichte Vibrieren schon super. War da sehr schnell drin im tippen auf dem Touchscreen. 
Also meine Freundin hat auch ein Smartphone (Iphone 3gs) und die will das auch nicht mehr missen. Ist einfach klasse wenn man unterwegs ist und sich im zug oder so, kostenlos emails schreiben kann und die per push benachrichtigung direkt auf den Homescreen kriegt... Klar, man ist auch früher ohne ausgekommen, aber jetzt will ich es nicht mehr missen


----------



## TrinityBlade (13. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Freut mich dass ich helfen konnte. Und, bist du zufrieden? meiner Meinung nach eine bomben Wahl, das angebot hat mich echt neidisch gemacht und ich ärger mich nicht etwas gewartet zu haben.


Ja, bin sehr zufrieden, aber auch überwältigt von den Möglichkeiten, die so ein Smartphone bietet. Besonders begeistert bin ich von Kies Air, das macht ein USB-Kabel fast überflüssig. 

Demnächst werde ich mir aber noch eine Silikon-Schutzhülle besorgen, denn einen sonderlich robusten Eindruck macht das Gerät nicht gerade.


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2011)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Sie mag keine großen Telefone,..


das ist zZ auch mein Problem. Ich will schon lange ein neues Handy, aber die sind mir alle zu gross.
Mein Uralt HTC Magic ist für mich genau richtig. Passt in die Hosentasche und trotzdem kann man damit surfen.
Und ein kleineres Display verbraucht wohl auch weniger Akku.

Nur leider ist das Teil halt Hardware technisch etwas langsam.Wenn ich da das Handy meiner Frau anschaue (LG Optimus Speed) bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch.


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> das ist zZ auch mein Problem. Ich will schon lange ein neues Handy, aber die sind mir alle zu gross.
> Mein Uralt HTC Magic ist für mich genau richtig. Passt in die Hosentasche und trotzdem kann man damit surfen.
> Und ein kleineres Display verbraucht wohl auch weniger Akku.
> 
> Nur leider ist das Teil halt Hardware technisch etwas langsam.Wenn ich da das Handy meiner Frau anschaue (LG Optimus Speed) bin ich schon ein wenig neidisch.


 Dann wäre vlt. das Samsung Galaxy Ace was für dich, ist etwas kleiner...


----------



## MICHI123 (13. September 2011)

TrinityBlade schrieb:


> Ja, bin sehr zufrieden, aber auch überwältigt von den Möglichkeiten, die so ein Smartphone bietet. Besonders begeistert bin ich von Kies Air, das macht ein USB-Kabel fast überflüssig.
> 
> Demnächst werde ich mir aber noch eine Silikon-Schutzhülle besorgen, denn einen sonderlich robusten Eindruck macht das Gerät nicht gerade.


 ja das stimmt, ich werde auch noch eine ledertasche zum aufklappen kaufen. 
Wobei ich in einem Forum von mehreren leuten gelesen habe, die ihr Handy schon fallen lassen haben oder vom Tisch gefegt haben, und bei keinem ist es kaput gegangen.
갤럭시S 얼마나 튼튼할까? GalaxyS Drop Test - YouTube hier sieht man einen Crashtest. Besonders positiv auffallend die Kratzfestigkeit. Beim Fall aus Hüfthöhe passiert auch nichts, beim Sturz aus Kopfhöhe genau aufs Display ist jedoch sense...


----------



## McDrake (13. September 2011)

MICHI123 schrieb:


> Dann wäre vlt. das Samsung Galaxy Ace was für dich, ist etwas kleiner...


Danke.
Aber hätt was kleines UND schnelles.
Wohl Wunschdenken meinerseits


----------



## Fraggerick (14. September 2011)

ich kann dir nur die otterbox ans herz legen: OtterBox Commuter Series Case für Samsung Galaxy S: Amazon.de: Elektronik

die hab ich für mein HTC... das beste aus zwei welten.. der stoßschutz einer silikonhülle und der harte panzer eine plastehülle.

trägt leider etwas auf, das handy macht mit case aber den eindruck der unzerstörbarkeit 

und die displayschutzfolie ist klasse. die passform so oder so auch.


----------



## MICHI123 (14. September 2011)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur die otterbox ans herz legen: OtterBox Commuter Series Case für Samsung Galaxy S: Amazon.de: Elektronik
> 
> die hab ich für mein HTC... das beste aus zwei welten.. der stoßschutz einer silikonhülle und der harte panzer eine plastehülle.
> 
> ...


sieht sehr geil aus, sieht aus wie ein outdoorhandy mit dem Ding  
Aber ich find den Preis schon recht hoch... wollte nächsten monat auch noch ne Soundkarte und nen USB Stick kaufen..
Außerdem schützt das das Display nicht so vor Stößen, oder irre ich? Dachte eher an was zum aufklappen... Wobei das das Handy sehr dick macht...


----------



## Fraggerick (14. September 2011)

hm, hängt davon ab was du machst.

klar, das handy wird dicker. aber, ich halts wie beim fahrrad: das schloss soll 10% vom fahrrad kosten  bei meinem alten htc ist 2 mal das display gebrochen, da konnte man das aber noch recht einfach selber tauschen. beim neuen geht das halt nimmer. und ich wage zu behaupten, das meine otterbox mein hd7 bei den beiden stürzen vor einem display bruch geschützt hätte.

hier ist mal ein video von der box: Review: Otterbox Commuter case for Samsung Galaxy S - YouTube und hier: Samsung Vibrant Otterbox Commuter Case @DayDeal_com Review - YouTube

die otterbox umschließt das gehäuse an den seiten soweit, das das handy, wenn man es auf die displayseite auf den tisch legt, das display keinen bodenkontakt hat, sondern da es auf der otterbox aufliegt, ein guter abstand tisch/display ist.

würde dein handy also direkt display nach unten auf den boden fallen, dann würde das display den boden nicht berühren. 

an den kanten vom gerät ist das dicke und weiche silikon. das nimmt die schlimmsten stöße auf.

dazu kommt halt die torsionssteife, die der plasteramen gibt. ich mach mir da kein kopp, wenn ich mein hd7 in der hosentasche hab (und das ist ein echter klopper!)

die tasten lassen sich super bedienen, und die kontakte, die dein display im alltäglichen betrieb mit fremdkörpern hat, die werden durch die schutzfolie abgehalten.

ich hatte bei meinem alten htc so eine lederhülle... einmal ist es mir runtergefallen als die hülle beim telefonieren aufgeklappt war, und einmal ist es mir zugeklappt runtergefallen, da ist dann das handy irgendwie aus der hülle gerutscht und über den asphalt gerutscht...

und mein LG war auch in ner lederhülle, wo man das handy immer rausziehen musste. das ist mir auch nur dann runter gefallen, wenn es nicht in der hülle war 

wirrer text, aber gleich geht der flieger in urlaaaauuub   

kurz und knapp: kaufs dir, ist geil. (14 tage rückgabe recht bei amazon ^^)


----------



## MICHI123 (14. September 2011)

klingt ziemlich gut, danke für die ausführliche Antwort  Vlt. gibbet das Teil ja sogar bei mir inner Stadt, dann kann ichs mir mal genauer anschauen. Wobei mich dieses Silikon schon ein bisschen abschreckt, hab heir schon eine gummihülle liegen, die fühlt sich so abartig widerlich in der hand an, richtig schmierig und BAH, die hab ich erstmal abgemacht... hm und ich seh grad dass die öffnung für den Klinkenstecker nicht so groß ist, habe Große Kopfhörer mit nem sehr dicken Klinkenstecker... msus ich mal gucken ob das klappt.
Eine Displayschutzfolie ist schon drauf, wie bei allen meinen Geräten. Ein Gerät ohne Displayschutzfolie, undenkbar. Die ist auch sehr gut angebracht worden (war schon beim kauf drauf) annähernd garkeine blasen, man sieht die echt fast garnicht


----------



## TrinityBlade (19. September 2011)

McDrake schrieb:


> das ist zZ auch mein Problem. Ich will schon lange ein neues Handy, aber die sind mir alle zu gross.
> Mein Uralt HTC Magic ist für mich genau richtig. Passt in die Hosentasche und trotzdem kann man damit surfen.
> Und ein kleineres Display verbraucht wohl auch weniger Akku.


Wie wäre es denn mit dem HTC Desire S? Ist zwar ein paar Milimeter größer als das Magic, aber trotzdem nicht so breit wie Galaxy S oder LG Optimus Speed, hat einen 3,7"-Screen und Gigahertz-Prozessor. Hier mal die Maße zum Vergleichen:

HTC Magic: 113x55x13.65mm (118.5g)
HTC Desire S: 115.5x59.8x11.63mm (130g)


----------



## C0mput3rFr34k (19. September 2011)

GALAXY!!! IPHONE IS SHIT!!

sorry fürs caps, musste aber sein


----------



## MICHI123 (24. September 2011)

C0mput3rFr34k schrieb:


> GALAXY!!! IPHONE IS SHIT!!
> 
> sorry fürs caps, musste aber sein


 Naja das Iphone ist sicherlich kein schlechtes Handy, im Gegenteil, das Betriebsystem ist sehr ausgereift und die Bedienung ist kinderleicht. Nur der Preis und die Bevormundung durch Apple sowie die Inkompatibilität geht halt garnicht.


----------

